# A bit of blind listening?



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I thought it would be a fun exercise to do some blind listening. Every so often I can post pieces that I and others may not super familiar with, and we can discuss the music without any preconceptions formed by knowing who the composer/performer(s) is/are. Hopefully some new favorites will be discovered along the way.

If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll start.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Dick is interested.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm interested in giving it a shot. There have been some recent blind listenings which involved multiple recordings of the same work; that was too time-consuming for me.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I'm interested in giving it a shot. There have been some recent blind listenings which involved multiple recordings of the same work; that was too time-consuming for me.


This would only be one recording, and I'll try to keep works under 30 min.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What the heck. Let's try it. But there are some people here who know every forgotten highway and biway of music history's trash bin!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I would like to try it. In between Beethoven's Fifth and the trash bin, there's a lot of room to explore.


----------

